# Ugh! Horsehair on clothes!



## QueenCheval (Jan 1, 2013)

I have a serious problem with horsehair on my riding clothes. My lesson horse is a chestnut overo, and that means white hairs. Her left shoulder, where I usually pet her, is absolutely white. And, because Spring is coming, she's shedding like a madman. After my lesson, I am _completely covered_ in tiny white hairs! Usually, I'll throw my coat, breeches and gloves into the wash, but lately the hairs haven't been coming out as good as they did. Does anyone have any tips for getting these annoying little hairs off my riding clothes, before they spread to my regular ones? (I store riding clothes and regular clothes together... probably should stop doing that!)


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

Sticky roller!


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

best invention ever


----------



## QueenCheval (Jan 1, 2013)

amberly said:


> best invention ever


Ah! Why did I not think of that?!?! Thanks so much!


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

try a fleece vest while you ride  it will collect all the horse hair then just take it off.  along with all the horse hair.

Ok really I wouldn't do that but it would be funny


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

I don't see the problem. :lol:

If I am not covered in horse hair, I am covered in dog or cat hair. Shrugs.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

AlexS said:


> If I am not covered in horse hair, I am covered in dog or cat hair. Shrugs.


Exactly! I don't bother to clean mine off - except when i get yelled at for not doing it. lol


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have a car with an all black cloth interior and a white horse that's as furry as a llama. At this point it adds color to my darker clothing.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

That just means you are doing it right.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

This time of year a horsehair sandwich seems the norm!

I can truthfully say, hand on heart, cross my heart and hope to die, that I have never bothered about hair on my clothes - wouldn't seem right without them.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't store your play clothes and your work clothes in the same closet. I have 6 degrees of clothing...kinda like "6 degrees of _'separation'_ "--
(1) Super dressy, like going to a wedding clothes,
(2) Very dressy, business and Christmas/Easter "at church" clothes
(3) Casual business
(4) Casual, go shopping, NO STAINS
(5) Schooling horses clothes
(6a) Mucking, gardening
(6b) REALLY DIRTY mucking, gardening and painting clothes
Just run them in the dryer, then put a wet washcloth in to dry and collect any hair that might turn up on your next washload.
Really, animal hair is the name of the game, so get used to it. =b


----------



## cebee (Apr 4, 2010)

Wrap a loop of duct tape around your hand and pat it all over to get the hair off. Cheaper than a lint roller. I have a white horse, and have pretty much given up but the duct tape works pretty well...


----------



## Tarpan (May 6, 2012)

Eventually the hair will build up enough to lend warmth to your riding clothes. Good luck in this endeavor.


----------

